# Scibor Templar Knight Lord



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

* Scibor releases Templar Knight Lord*

It's not a GW release but I've posted it anyway as it's clearly a rip-off of a SM 

Scibor’s Monstrous Miniatures have released their Templar Knight Lord sci-fi figure. The model and base are available for €16.90 ($22)!











Thanks for TGN for showing me this.


Personally I think it's a lovely model and now I just need an excuse to buy it...


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Edit: cool.

It's a nice model I'll give it that, hammer and powerfist anyone?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Sorry I included an image but it wasn't showing.

Fixed.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

ewww, another..."thing" from scibor, I'm sure up to there usual low piss poor quality


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I think this guy would make a really cool Wolf Lord with a little conversion work that is.

View attachment 7008


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> ewww, another..."thing" from scibor, I'm sure up to there usual low piss poor quality


Not sure what you have against this miniature as it's by far better than any Space Marine model GW have managed to make. But I guess everyone has their own opinions.



Judas Masias said:


> could you post a link to that site please. I would like to see what else they have made.:good:


Sure thing mate - http://www.sciborminiatures.com/


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Red Corsairs said:


> Sure thing mate - http://www.sciborminiatures.com/


Well after i posted that i went up to your first post and found the site address
but thanks anyway.:laugh:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Judas Masias said:


> Well after i posted that i went up to your first post and found the site address
> but thanks anyway.:laugh:


Haha no problem


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I see he has finally copped that he was charging ridiculous prices. Nice to see that there is some far more realistic pricing going on since the last time I visited the site. Mind you, the price of his thunder wolf is simply bonkers. €230? I nearly choked when I saw that.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Red Corsairs said:


> Not sure what you have against this miniature as it's by far better than any Space Marine model GW have managed to make. But I guess everyone has their own opinions.


I've seen some of there stuff in person, file markings, mould lines, falling off pieces of glued on green stuff press moulding, poor detailing, yeah the photo may look good, but what you receive is completely different.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I got some of the Celtic bitz and they came out great. I think they just hate you Stella. lol


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Have to say I too am surprised at that Stella. Granted I've only ever bought one thing from Scibor but it was still in excellent condition when I recieved it just like gen.ahabs.


----------

